# My youngest in a 60" pipe



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

These were taken at our shop. Chris saw the pipe and couldn't wait to walk thru it.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a good looking Apprentice you have there.

Mark :thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Being a kid was fun. 


At work today I saw a kid running with a dog in a field, far away.


I was thinking,

when is the last time I ran free in a field? 

Everything now is "Don't do anything you'll regret for weeks" in regards to physical activity.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

the last time you ran thru a feildyou was probably being chased by the cops or a jelouse husband???????


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I sometimes look at my kids and try to remember what it was like being that young. Enjoy them, never knew that it was possible to love something as much as I love them. Good times indeed. Good times.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Where you from? ILL? Take that kid to O`hare and get him hooked on flying. Might cost you more to get him through college than into Officer Training, but his back and arms will lasy much longer. Cute kid....maybe he'll be one of those flying A&P's!!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

We are about 70 miles south of O'Hare. There is a little airport in Joliet, and the planes come in right over I-55. Scary and cool at the same time. 
Rockstar, I know what you mean about not knowing you could love someone so much. Sometimes it feels like my heart is going to burst with love. Then about a minute later, I want to wring their necks!


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

hey guys- my youngest is 29 and my oldest is31, take it from me they grow up fast! i missed alot of ball games, scouts,school fuctions due to building my business when they were young, dont!!!!! let this happen to you - i was afraid to say no to my customers, wish i could turn back time but you cant, GOD,FAMILY,&WORK-remember that!!!!! now i got two grandkids 2 and 10 to spoil rotten-all boys.
grampa leak1


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

by the way- when they were little they ask for dimes&quarters but now they ask for$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$, just wait youll see!! leak1


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

leak,
my stepdad has gotten in the habit of paying them to help him do stuff like pick up sticks in the yard, or rake leaves, etc. All well and good, but then they expect me or my wife to cross their palms with silver when they do chores at home


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

jjbex said:


> leak,
> my stepdad has gotten in the habit of paying them to help him do stuff like pick up sticks in the yard, or rake leaves, etc. All well and good, but then they expect me or my wife to cross their palms with silver when they do chores at home


Good training for a plumber. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jjbex said:


> leak,
> my stepdad has gotten in the habit of paying them to help him do stuff like pick up sticks in the yard, or rake leaves, etc. All well and good, but then they expect me or my wife to cross their palms with silver when they do chores at home


Thats easy...
Give them chores and show them how it equals the rent they are being charged...
Give them regular raises and the rent also goes up...
When they get out of high school and start working the rent goes up even higher.
At some point it becomes cheaper to get their own place...:laughing:

When they go above and beyond the regular chores they can earn a little silver...

I call it lessons of life!

I'll tell you this...
Grand kids is really where its at!:thumbup:

I recall many years ago when I was young and carefree a bunch of us kids were playing at a construction site and we removed the blocks holding a large diameter metal pipe from rolling and we went inside it and rolled it all over the place...

Great fun!:thumbup:


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

You know I pay my kids for A's only in school or if they go on the job with me. I figure either way they are learning. My daughter rakes in the money and my 12 year old well he gets to watch my daughter rake in the money:laughing:


----------

